# Max and george having a cuddle (:



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

not the best pictures but it made me o awww


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

they dont work for me


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2011)

nor me

Em
xx


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

sorrryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!

how about now


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Thats much better
Lovely pics your dogs are gorgeous xxx


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

ahhh bless they are lush :001_wub:


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Very sweet doggies cuddling next to each other..


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

gorgeous doggies


----------

